# HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR LOVELY CANDY! (fri 2nd)



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY!!!*    

*have a lovely day, hope you are spolit rotten

lots of love  

KJ x*


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Candy


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Candy - have a lovely day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           

love Rachel xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday Candy ................... 

Have a lovely day

[fly]        [/fly]

Loads of love and hugs

Starr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Candy - have a wonderful Day!!!

Minkey xxx​


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Hon   

Have a great day hon.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy

Hope you have a very

happy birthday

love Moomin, DH and Megan

xxxx​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy birthday Candy!

Kate xx​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Guys, busy day planned, off to group this morning with a chocolate cake, J's great grandma made us then to an NCT friends/group for late lunch and more cake, mum is supposed to be having J overnight tomorrow, but I am waivering ... might be I stay there after we have had a meal, or mum and dad babysit here, its a big step, one I am not sure I am ready to make !

Love to you all have grate weekends Cx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy birthday Candy,have a great day xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

To our fabulous, gorgeous mod... have an equally fabulous, gorgeous day!  
                                   
Lots of love,
Claire xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Candy!  Hope you have a lovely day....
Love Molly
x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday Candy  
Have a lovely day.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Candy

   
  ​
Hope you have a fab day hunny,take the big step and let your folks babysit and enjoy yourself!!!

Kelly x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

[fly]Happy Birthday Candy[/fly],

             
I hope your cake-filled day is a fantastic one.

Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY
HOPE YOU HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY
LOVE & BEST WISHES

ERICA.XXXX

   ​


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY!!!   

Wishing you all the  in the world & a wonderful year!!!

Holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY CANDY *
Hope it was a good one
luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx​






[/quote]


----------

